# Anyone had to deal with special diets??



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Id like to be a Personal Chef and was just wondering about this aspect of the job. Did you have to take a Nutrition course or do you just request a list of what the can and cannot eat? or maybe consult with their dietician/physician?


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Funny you asked..
Iam doing alot of cooking for people at home and am preparing special diets all the time.
I would suggest before you take on a special job to kind of study what a particular diet entails.
i do not believe you need to take a special class.
Usually people are discharged from the hospital with special plans and you can pick and choose from the ingredients that they can and cannot eat and plan your menus accordingly.
Danielle


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Danielle. Thats a big relief that they come with a list of instructions. Wonder if the docs could give me one for my kids diets   Ive also decided that it would be beneficial to befriend some nutritionists or dieticians at the local hospital. That way I would have someone to consult with. And the person's physician would be my best bet. Thanks again.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Special diets are important. always be sure to find out what your clients can and can't eat. I don't know alot about special diets myself, but I know that diabetes and celiac disease are the top two considerations to consider when making a catering menu. also a majority of food allergies are to seafood and nuts.


----------

